# General > Literature >  SONNET to the 25th 'Januar'   by RS

## trinkie

SONNET  to the  25th Januar.



Again the twenty fifth of Januar
Is here, round which the dearest memries throng.
This day was born Scotias king of song,
Her greatest genius, honourd near and far,
That through the ages shines her brightest star,
The champion of the poor, be bookd no wrong,
In sturdy independence, firm and strong
Against oppression waged relentless war,
But sang as no man ever sang before,
Or even man may hope to sing again.
His heavn taught soul to lofty issues soar
He plumbd the depth of misery and pain,
Whateer the theme his fiery breath blow oer,
Leapt ftrom the dust and lives for evermore.


R.S.
c.1979

----------

